# Aqua Wax or Quik wax



## Wax man (Apr 14, 2012)

Does anyone use Aqua Wax or Meguiar's Gold Class Quik wax?
Any thoughts, any smear issues, longevity?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Aqua Wax is good stuff. Doesn't last long but good for in between coats though.

L


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I use aqua wax after every wash, between giving her a proper wax. It smells lush and gives a brilliant finish. Great stuff!


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use Aqua Wax, quick & easy way to wax & dry.

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wax man (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I tried the Megs Quik Wax as I was given a sample. Easy to apply, by spraying onto a micro fibre pad and then buffing off with microfiber cloth. Spraying directly on to the car didn't work so well if you want to avoid windows! But unlike Aqua Wax I did need to dry the car first.


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

aqua wax is great, I borrowed some off a friend when he suggested how much it helped cleaning a black car and removing any smearing. you can also spray it on when the car is still wet saving lots of time and it gives a great shine. as above the smell is also very nice. i use it after most washes now and the car looks great.


----------

